

While flying: How to always get a exit row seat - nimz
http://blog.nimit.maru.us/2010/01/how-to-always-get-an-exit-row-seat-with-emirates-or-any-other-airline-2/

======
detritus
So: turn up early, be nice, ask?

Gotcha.

------
ecspike
Another easier way: Be an elite.

Besides bulkheads which are often blocked until day of departure, many exit
rows are preferred seats and snapped up by elite FFs weeks and months in
advance. Depending on the airline, some let you assign exit rows at the
kiosks.

The tips from Mahalo are mostly crap.

~~~
nimz
True, being an elite would be easier. But then buying a first class ticket
would also make it easier :) These are tips to help a "normal" person who has
to fly once in a while.

